# Racing on icy roads-Early Bird Road Race, Patterson



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

It was like an ice rink out there.


----------



## P. Ludden (Jan 21, 2013)

This would have been a good race had it not been for the ice. I thought I was out of danger and pushing speed found out too late there were still a couple of icy corners. Went down hard and paid the price. Once is enough - not racing this one again next year. Great footage. thanks for posting !


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Yikes. 

Are you heading to Monterey for CCCX on Feb 2nd? 

That will be my first race of the season...


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I considered doing this race. I'm glad I stayed home. I don't mind the cold but I'm not too keen on crashing. My first race this year will be one of the CCCX races in March.


----------



## P. Ludden (Jan 21, 2013)

No CCCX for me. My next race is BP Winter crit in Folsom 02/09. If the knee swelling goes down I might even be able to train for it.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Someone breaks a hip there every year. It is too early to start racing.


----------

